# Shelby County Ohio Pound - 2 URGENTS!!!



## kebearrock (May 21, 2010)

This animal is currently being housed at the
Shelby County Animal Shelter - Sidney, OH

Animal ID: 264
Cage ID: D-13
Type: 
Breed: German Shepherd
Sex: M
Color: White 
Hair: short
Tail: long
Age: 1
Date Arrived: 
Where Found: 
Available Date: URGENT


Miami River
Now
Comments: already neutered nice dog friendly temperament needs training
E-mail the Shelter: [email protected]
Back to Index Page.


This animal is currently being housed at the
Shelby County Animal Shelter - Sidney, OH

Animal ID: 274
Cage ID: D-7
Type: German Shepherd
Breed: German Shepherd
Sex: M
Color: Black and Tan 
Hair: Short
Tail: Long
Age: 4
Date Arrived: 
Where Found: 
Available Date: URGENT


05/24/2010
Comments: nice well mannered dog already neutered he does appear thin his hips seem weak or just from being under fed or being on run
E-mail the Shelter: [email protected]
Back to Index Page.


Shelby County Animal Shelter - 1100 Clem Road - Sidney, OH 45365 - Phone: (937) 498-7201
FAX: (937) 498-4591 - E-mail: [email protected]
Web site: AtOurShelter.com


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Is there a link,or am I just not seeing it ???


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I don't see it. 

Each dog will need its own thread too. Read B4 Posting! City,State,ID #,Name,Sex,Age MORE

Thanks!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

At Our Shelter web site - Sheltered Animals Online - Home Page
Dog D-7, Animal ID 274
*Comments:* Male nice well mannered dog already neutered he does appear thin his hips seem weak or just from being under fed or being on run

AVAIL 5/24/2010,although above post says urgent(POSTER KNOWS MORE/BETTER THEM i DO )

Dog D-13 , Animal ID 264
*Comments: White * Male already neutered nice dog friendly temperment needs training
Avail. NOW
Web site: AtOurShelter.com

***i CAN NOT POST PICS SRY !!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Animal ID: *
* Cage ID: *274
* Type: *D-7
* Breed: *
* Sex: *M
* Color: *
* Hair: *
* Tail: *
* Age: *4 years
* Date Arrived: *5/24/10
* Where Found: *
* Available Date:


*At Our Shelter web site - Sheltered Animals Online - Home Page
Dog D-7, Animal ID 274
*Comments:* Male nice well mannered dog already neutered he does appear thin his hips seem weak or just from being under fed or being on run

AVAIL 5/24/2010,although above post says urgent(POSTER KNOWS MORE/BETTER THEM i DO )


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

* Animal ID: *
* Cage ID: *264
* Type: * D-13
* Breed: *GERMAN SHEPERD 
* Sex: *M
* Color: *White
* Hair: *
* Tail: *
* Age: *1 Yr
* Date Arrived: *
* Where Found: *Miami River
* Available Date: *Now

Dog D-13 , Animal ID 264
*Comments: White * Male already neutered nice dog friendly temperment needs training
Avail. NOW
Web site: AtOurShelter.com


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Per Echo....White male has been adopted!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> *Animal ID: *
> * Cage ID: *274
> * Type: *D-7
> * Breed: *
> ...


Bump for this guy!


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

The white boy was adopted - I called last week.

Terry
Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> *Animal ID: *
> * Cage ID: *274
> * Type: *D-7
> * Breed: *
> ...


bump


----------

